# Digital Setting Thermostat Temperature Controller & Probe



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Can anybody help me set this unit up...A year ago I bought a STC-1000 and had no problem setting it so bought another from the same seller OR I thought I did..as you can see by the photos its a MH1210 W.
My fault it was in all regards the same but not the same...and I need to program it to switch on a Panel Heater at 28 degrees C with a differential of 3 degrees so as I understand it will switch off at 28 + 3 = 31 degrees and switch on at 28 - 3 = 25 degrees ....I can recall it had figures like these in the settings HC and d and this may be enough to identify it...along with some photos...Sorry for quality due to flash ..Thanks MK


----------

